# Why does my wall have a hot spot?



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

Doing the wiring, they ran short of wire and spliced a piece in? And they did not use a box to make splice in?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The Hot spot could be from insulation being pulled away when they put in the lower box. Especially if it is an outside wall.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Turn off power to the circuit and take the receptacle out of the box. Look for overheated connections.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Do you hear a faint humming in that area? (Could be a transformer for your heating zone valve or doorbell)


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

joed said:


> Turn off power to the circuit and take the receptacle out of the box. Look for overheated connections.


 
Actually, turn off the power for a few hours and see if your hot spot cools down.


----------



## RoddyDa (Sep 21, 2015)

Definitely sounds like you have a hollow spot without insulation.


----------



## musicalmama (Sep 19, 2015)

*Thanks everyone.*

Thanks everyone. It is an outside wall with no humming, so I'm going with the insulation issue. So very happy to know our house is probably safe.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Just because it's not humming does not mean it's not electrical.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

musicalmama said:


> Thanks everyone. It is an outside wall with no humming, so I'm going with the insulation issue. So very happy to know our house is probably safe.


I don't care who you are, this is some funny stuff right here.


----------

